# MBGFC Labor Day Results



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

We fished the Waypont Zero this weekend and finished 3rd in wahoo and 2nd in C&R in our calcutta with one blue on 50 and one sail on 50. Had two more bill chances but didnt convert. Finished up with a full box of hooters up to 52.2, none below 25 or 30. Caught a sword drifting the steps. Weather was par, but didnt get into any thunderstorms. 

Two Largest HOO HOO's










Sir William we call him Bill










Tiny Sail 










Swordy










Monday Morning










LC


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and pics as well. Congradulations on your winnings.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Good job fellas. That bottom picture sure makes me hungry.

How deep was the sword? We fished the Steps Sunday night as well, but all we managed was a bunch of sharks.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

We were fishing in 1500 to 1200 feet when we hooked up. But with the current and 5lbs of lead bait was about 300 ft deep. Should have set back up but were too lazy to pull the sock, light, etc. 

LC


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Great trip! Congrats. Very nice box of hoos. What baits were yall catching them on? Also, were yall on a rip or just open water?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

strong work guys! Congrats on your win


----------

